# RTÉ 'Stars' salary cuts



## Pique318 (8 Mar 2009)

So, having seen Beauty and the Beast (Miriam O'Callaghan and Eamonn Dunphy) offer to take pay cuts, what's the deal with Gee Ryan and (U)Ryan Tubridy ?
Gerry (The Ego) Ryan is probably paying a truckload of alimony to his soon-to-be-ex-missus, but Tubridy won't take a pay cut "for legal reasons" ? What the hell does that mean ?

In fairness, he's lucky to have a job in RTÉ, let alone one with a prime time Sat night show AND a radio show....the talentless, copycat fawning git...

OK, rant over...


----------



## NorthDrum (8 Mar 2009)

Just talking about this with my wife.

I reckon that you have to consider the limited competition RTE has in Ireland (tv certainly).

Would these guys get paid as much with TV-3, I would question that. Neither would get a job in England.

And as for their radio slots, well I listen to neither. I would actually enjoy watching both get the sack, would restore my faith somewhat in the ridiculous cost of the tv licence.


----------



## JP1234 (8 Mar 2009)

Turbridy has now agreed to take a pay cut, Ryan is still holding out according to the Independent today

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/ryan-now-isolated-still-refuses-pay-cut-1665163.html


----------



## jhegarty (8 Mar 2009)

Pique318 said:


> So, having seen Beauty and the Beast (Miriam O'Callaghan and Eamonn Dunphy) offer to take pay cuts, what's the deal with Gee Ryan and (U)Ryan Tubridy ?
> Gerry (The Ego) Ryan is probably paying a truckload of alimony to his soon-to-be-ex-missus, but Tubridy won't take a pay cut "for legal reasons" ? What the hell does that mean ?
> 
> In fairness, he's lucky to have a job in RTÉ, let alone one with a prime time Sat night show AND a radio show....the talentless, copycat fawning git...
> ...



Tubridy is now taking the cut. He had to work out a deal with ex before he could.


----------



## Simeon (8 Mar 2009)

Surely (we) the public have a big say in all this. Just don't tune in. We don't have to have a TV on all the time. Lets put on a CD, a glass of vino, a game of cards or suchlike. Even talk to one another. Far more interesting IMO than looking at/listening to these narcissic, self-promoting, pompous spoilt brats. Watching the Late Late and other such waffle programs is mental masturbation.


----------



## ninsaga (8 Mar 2009)

Pat Kenny should be forced to have his pay cut by about 80% (unless they just get rid of him). Think about it, what are RTE worried about - are they afraid he will jump ship? If so good riddance. I doubt there will be to many other stations chasing after him & if they do then they wouldn't be foolish enough to pay him ghastly sums of money. Same goes got Gerry Ryan.
Matter of fact I think John Creedon could step into the Late Late show spot right now & do a brilliant job.


----------



## RMCF (8 Mar 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Pat Kenny should be forced to have his pay cut by about 80% (unless they just get rid of him). Think about it, what are RTE worried about - are they afraid he will jump ship? If so good riddance. I doubt there will be to many other stations chasing after him & if they do then they wouldn't be foolish enough to pay him ghastly sums of money. Same goes got Gerry Ryan.
> Matter of fact I think *John Creedon could step into the Late Late show spot right now & do a brilliant job*.



But can he continually pick up a pile of cards, straighten them, tap them on the table, drop them, and repeat this for 2 hrs+?

No one can do this like Kenny. A master. True pro.


----------



## jasconius (8 Mar 2009)

What bugs me about these guys is what do in the summer.

It is rare to hear any of these names from June till September (bit like school teachers). They usually get stand-ins instead yet RTE still charges the full Licence Fee rate.
I appreciate that the radio or tv show is the tip of the iceberg bit do they really work for 40 hours per week, for 47 weeks per year.
While we are at it, what happens to all the production staff that back up these people during the summer?

Spleen nearly exhausted

Why call them 'Stars' ? What is so 'starry' about blathering on a radio for 10 or twelve hours a week (some weeks anyway)


----------



## TarfHead (9 Mar 2009)

This story puts me in the curious position with being in agreement with something Liam Fay (Sunday Times) wrote.

If Gerry Ryan thinks he is worth that level of remuneration, then RTE should call his bluff and not renew his contract. I can't see a queue forming of alternative offers at that level of pay and working hours.


----------



## csirl (9 Mar 2009)

To be honest, I think most of them are taking RTE for a ride. You could hire some real good presenters for most of these shows for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## sandrat (9 Mar 2009)

i'll be joe duffy


----------



## Purple (9 Mar 2009)

jasconius said:


> What bugs me about these guys is what do in the summer.


They spend the summer [broken link removed].


----------



## Mpsox (9 Mar 2009)

in fairness, a fair few RTE personnel have jumped ship and gone cross the water over the years, Eamonn Andrews, Terry Wogan, Dermot Morgan and even Zig and Zag spring to mind.

Gerry Ryans arguement has always been that since he earns a small fortune for RTE via the advertising revenue his programmes generate then he should get a larger salary, again, an arguement I have no issue with. However, given that advertising revenues are now falling, he should do the decent thing and cut his salary by the same %

Any chance we could presuade Channel 5 in the UK to sign up Ryan and Kenny, then we'd never have to/get the chance to watch them


----------



## DeeFox (9 Mar 2009)

TarfHead said:


> This story puts me in the curious position with being in agreement with something Liam Fay (Sunday Times) wrote.
> 
> If Gerry Ryan thinks he is worth that level of remuneration, then RTE should call his bluff and not renew his contract. I can't see a queue forming of alternative offers at that level of pay and working hours.


 
I always enjoy Liam Fays articles.  This week he also commented on how a clearly overweight Gerry Ryan is hosting "Operation Transformation" - a programme about losing weight.   He's great at pontificating to others...


----------



## Padraigb (9 Mar 2009)

Mpsox said:


> ...Gerry Ryans arguement has always been that since he earns a small fortune for RTE via the advertising revenue his programmes generate then he should get a larger salary, again, an arguement I have no issue with. However, given that advertising revenues are now falling, he should do the decent thing and cut his salary by the same %...



His refusal to take a paycut in line with his colleagues will have an impact on his popularity. Popularity is his stock in trade. When contract renewal time comes around, he will find his situation weakened.


----------



## Ancutza (9 Mar 2009)

Just pay-up his contract (Gerry Ryans) and then not renew it.  I doubt there will be a queue outside his door with as good or better offers.

At the end of the day he'll reap what he's now sowing.


----------



## sunrock (9 Mar 2009)

Most of our presenters are 40+  or +++ . We need more young presenters .Actually some of our actors/actresses would do a very good job ,but I suppose money would be an issue for them.
RTE looks like a very cosy club,well paid and very desirable jobs...no wonder the relatives of former employees want to work there.
The licence fee should be halved , as most other public bodies have to get by on less, and there should be big cuts in pay.
I am not an RTE basher as they do provide a very good service.


----------



## Mpsox (9 Mar 2009)

sunrock said:


> Most of our presenters are 40+ or +++ . We need more young presenters .Actually some of our actors/actresses would do a very good job ,but I suppose money would be an issue for them.
> RTE looks like a very cosy club,well paid and very desirable jobs...no wonder the relatives of former employees want to work there.
> The licence fee should be halved , as most other public bodies have to get by on less, and there should be big cuts in pay.
> I am not an RTE basher as they do provide a very good service.


 
Hate to say it but many of the younger generation don't seem to cut the mustard. Brendan O'Connor and Lucy Kennedy for starters

Anyway, 40 isn't old!!!!!!!


----------



## bamboozle (9 Mar 2009)

TV3 could not pay Pat Kenny 30% of what he's currently on.


----------



## sandrat (9 Mar 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Anyway, 40 isn't old!!!!!!!


 
40 isn't young


----------



## Padraigb (9 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> 40 isn't young



Oh yes it is!


----------



## Complainer (9 Mar 2009)

sunrock said:


> Most of our presenters are 40+  or +++ . We need more young presenters .Actually some of our actors/actresses would do a very good job ,but I suppose money would be an issue for them.


Indeed, more new presenters and more new formats. The Late Late should have been put out of its misery long ago, and Tubridy is just a boring, jaded format. RTE's idea of creativity is to put Miriam in Tubridy's seat for the summer. We need some quality and originality.


----------



## NorthDrum (10 Mar 2009)

Damn it, Gerry Ryan takes the paycut . . . 

So we are stuck with all these overpaid talentless gits . . .


----------



## PetPal (10 Mar 2009)

NorthDrum said:


> Damn it, Gerry Ryan takes the paycut . . .
> 
> So we are stuck with all these overpaid talentless gits . . .


 
Did you hear him (G Ryan) this morning?  What a git.  He went on for about 10 minutes (honestly, about 10 minutes) before actually saying he would take the pay cut.  He wanted us to know how much soul searching he had done, how many people he had spoken to for advice, how wonderful we have been to him over the last 21 years, how much support we have all given him, how we have never given him a "bum steer" in our lives, how he appreciates our valuable support, how he feels for those who will be taking pay cuts all over the place ...... blah blah blah .... before "announcing"(!) that he was now willing to take the cut.  Mother of God what a load of codswallop.  Just say "I'm taking the cut, folks".  Who needs to hear a rant about it .... does anybody really care?!!


----------



## csirl (10 Mar 2009)

Mpsox said:


> in fairness, a fair few RTE personnel have jumped ship and gone cross the water over the years, Eamonn Andrews, Terry Wogan, Dermot Morgan and even Zig and Zag spring to mind.
> 
> Gerry Ryans arguement has always been that since he earns a small fortune for RTE via the advertising revenue his programmes generate then he should get a larger salary, again, an arguement I have no issue with. However, given that advertising revenues are now falling, he should do the decent thing and cut his salary by the same %
> 
> Any chance we could presuade Channel 5 in the UK to sign up Ryan and Kenny, then we'd never have to/get the chance to watch them


 
I think Gerry's argument is flawed. To say that RTE would not get this advertising revenue if he was not broadcasting is incorrect. Whatever programme or presentor replaced him would still generate a certain amount of advertising revenue. The question is how much extra revenue is generated by him being the presentor as opposed to someone else or something totally different being broadcast in that slot. I bet his impact on the viewing/listening figures isnt as high as he'd like to believe. I dont want to single Gerry Ryan out on this point - he's not the only one who's overpaid.


----------



## Pique318 (10 Mar 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Brendan O'Connor


  Is he considered a potential candidate to move up into the Kenny/Ryan mould ?
Help us Jebus !


----------



## csirl (10 Mar 2009)

Slightly of the topic. I've a friend who's worked in broadcasting in the UK for years including for the likes of the BBC. He has visited RTE frequently on various projects. Says that the place is way way way overstaffed - too many people hanging around waiting, too many layers in the broadcast teams, too many "assistants" (he got the impression that most of these "assistants" were friends/relatives of people in RTE and these jobs were created to give them employment). Says the BBC etc. have much smaller and more efficient production teams.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Mar 2009)

I guess his salary is related, in some way, to the audited radio listenership figures. If he is attracting 500,000 listeners, then advertisers can be charged a premium. If he were to leave, and the next person in that slot were drawing 300,000, advertisers would be charged less ?

I haven't listened to him since choice became available. Today, I would listen to Tom Dunne/Ray D'Arcy, then Tubridy/Kenny, then Phantom, then turn off the radio, before I'd go to 2FM. I no longer have that station as a preset on the car radio.


----------



## S.L.F (10 Mar 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Anyway, 40 isn't old!!!!!!!


 
Keep saying it to yourself and it will come true.

Works for me


----------



## thedaras (10 Mar 2009)

PetPal said:


> Did you hear him (G Ryan) this morning? What a git. He went on for about 10 minutes (honestly, about 10 minutes) before actually saying he would take the pay cut. He wanted us to know how much soul searching he had done, how many people he had spoken to for advice, how wonderful we have been to him over the last 21 years, how much support we have all given him, how we have never given him a "bum steer" in our lives, how he appreciates our valuable support, how he feels for those who will be taking pay cuts all over the place ...... blah blah blah .... before "announcing"(!) that he was now willing to take the cut. Mother of God what a load of codswallop. Just say "I'm taking the cut, folks". Who needs to hear a rant about it .... does anybody really care?!!


Couldnt agree with you more!!
How about anyone who takes a pay cut phones his show and goes on about the soul searching and advice from family and those close to them and then those who are have a paycut imposed get an extra 5 minutes to talk about it..hes up his own axse,as for him bringing in revenue through advertising,who knows maybe more companys would be willing to advertise with a different presenter and it may cost them less with him and his inflated salary gone..
I agree with the posters who say no one is queing up to give him a job.Ged rid of him ,a monkey could do the job although a monkey wouldnt profese to know absolutly everything about everthing.
You can bet that some of the presenters on |Newstalk would do a better job for half that price..


----------



## thedaras (10 Mar 2009)

csirl said:


> Slightly of the topic. I've a friend who's worked in broadcasting in the UK for years including for the likes of the BBC. He has visited RTE frequently on various projects. Says that the place is way way way overstaffed - too many people hanging around waiting, too many layers in the broadcast teams, too many "assistants" (he got the impression that most of these "assistants" were friends/relatives of people in RTE and these jobs were created to give them employment). Says the BBC etc. have much smaller and more efficient production teams.


 
Your friend is correct..
I know someone who "works "there,but they laugh when I say that!.... They say they are "Employed" not  WORKING for RTE.
They are way overstaffed and have very millitant unions .
I have a friend who went into RTE to do an interview and the TV station on in there had Cornation street on!! thats like working for guinness and drinking bulmers at a works party!! Cornation st is on TV 3,RTE do not broadcast it,theres loyalty for ya!!
Plus they all get free RTE guides.Why?


----------



## dodo (11 Mar 2009)

Fair play to Gerry Ryan for taking a pay cut,I think he is worth the money he is on with over 350 thousand listeners a day.So well done again Gerry now please lets have some doctors do the same.


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Is he considered a potential candidate to move up into the Kenny/Ryan mould ?
> Help us Jebus !


 
Totally agree with you about Brendan O' Connor. Most embarrassing that he isn't from Dublin or Kerry!

In Cork he'd be known as a Brendan O' Connor!


----------



## sunrock (11 Mar 2009)

I`m talking about amanda byron  or gabriel byrne or colm meaney.
would soon be household names
BIRO     GABOO   MEANO


----------



## DavyJones (11 Mar 2009)

PetPal said:


> Did you hear him (G Ryan) this morning?  What a git.  He went on for about 10 minutes (honestly, about 10 minutes) before actually saying he would take the pay cut.  He wanted us to know how much soul searching he had done, how many people he had spoken to for advice, how wonderful we have been to him over the last 21 years, how much support we have all given him, how we have never given him a "bum steer" in our lives, how he appreciates our valuable support, how he feels for those who will be taking pay cuts all over the place ...... blah blah blah .... before "announcing"(!) that he was now willing to take the cut.  Mother of God what a load of codswallop.  Just say "I'm taking the cut, folks".  Who needs to hear a rant about it .... does anybody really care?!!




you care ,since you listened to him. Here's some advice, turn the radio to a different station.


----------



## seriams (11 Mar 2009)

I think the only way RTE can get rid of these ridicously high salaries is if the audience stop listening. Switch off Gerry Ryan and listen to a local station. Switch off the late late and watch something else. Do this for a while, ratings will go to the ground and these guys will be no longer be in such high demand. Then salaries will be dropped and so too might our TV licence. What can I say, I live in hope.


----------



## silvermints (12 Mar 2009)

seriams said:


> I think the only way RTE can get rid of these ridicously high salaries is if the audience stop listening. Switch off Gerry Ryan and listen to a local station. *Switch off the late late and watch something else. *Do this for a while, ratings will go to the ground and these guys will be no longer be in such high demand. Then salaries will be dropped and so too might our TV licence. What can I say, I live in hope.


 
Switch of the late late........nooooooooo


----------



## NorthDrum (12 Mar 2009)

seriams said:


> I think the only way RTE can get rid of these ridicously high salaries is if the audience stop listening. Switch off Gerry Ryan and listen to a local station. Switch off the late late and watch something else. Do this for a while, ratings will go to the ground and these guys will be no longer be in such high demand. Then salaries will be dropped and so too might our TV licence. What can I say, I live in hope.


 
Being a complete cynic here, but do you really think a cosy organisation like RTE will in anyway upset the existing apple cart! They dont want anybody looking through their books and at their wastages, so last thing they want is a high profile, drawn out sacking . . 

Its already been mentioned that they are inefficiently run. Seems they need only cry foul to our government and they can increase the tv licence fee (without need for justification, I certainly dont get my monies worth off their stations!), get a few more of their cronies on to the wagebill (and continue overpaying poor talentless gits!).


----------



## NorthDrum (13 Mar 2009)

Yorky said:


> Just noticed this post; I'm perplexed, to say the least, why people are only complaining now about the grotesquely overpaid staff of RTE.
> 
> I posted about this many months ago - their remuneration has no basis and should be drastically reduced in line with civil service rates because that's what in effect they are. They are paid from the licence fee which is just another form of taxation.
> 
> The same goes for all public sector employees - why is everyone only complaining now?


 
The same goes for the government, for the obvious mistakes FF have made in the past, the limpness of the financial regulator (towards the banks) . . . The list is endless . . .

People are only complaining now because they have to face up (most havent yet) to the fact that every penny counts and the country can just not afford these "luxuries" anymore. They were happy enough to ignore these issues when they were doing fine in the celtic kitten . .


----------



## sunrock (13 Mar 2009)

The ordinary worker is subjected to a pay rate based on supply and demand.
However different rules apply in rte..it really is just a cosy cartel and in these tough times the licence fee should at least be cut in half and salaries slashed.
Also rte should end the crazy practise whereby when they have 2 good films,they clash them by putting one inrte1 and the other on rte2.
A very good service could be maintained for a reduced licence fee in my opinion.
There is so much oppurtunity for cost cutting in my opinion.
As well as cutting top salaries surely rte don`t need foreign correspondents in every far flung place...get the feed from bbc or whatever..it s not as if the political message will be any different.Allthe travel costs and perks will have to be reduced.
I suspect however rte will try to hang on to all its high salaries and perks and will instead reduce its sevice to the public in a bid to save money


----------



## csirl (13 Mar 2009)

If TV3 etc can survive without a license fee, then so can RTE.

The license fee should be reduced and the money given directly to comreg to pay their expenditure on licensing TV stations, policing broadcasting, and commissioning any public service TV requirements (by tender) etc. etc. 

RTE should also be sold off to the highest bidder.


----------



## ninsaga (13 Mar 2009)

RTE still do have some good quality programming as opposed to some of the junk spun out on other stations from US networks. There are some good home grown drama & documentaries.


----------



## Purple (13 Mar 2009)

ninsaga said:


> RTE still do have some good quality programming as opposed to some of the junk spun out on other stations from US networks. There are some good home grown drama & documentaries.


 I agree there; TV3 is like a bad Sky re-run station.


----------



## Caveat (13 Mar 2009)

A bit (well, _very_) OT, but does anyone know why RTE/TV3 tend to get US imports earlier than UK stations?  In the 80s I used to to think that it was because we got mostly cheapo stuff that no-one wanted but in recent years you can see that we get very popular, even acclaimed stuff before the UK - e.g. The Sopranos, West Wing, 24...etc

Why is that?


----------



## bullbars (13 Mar 2009)

Complainer said:


> Indeed, more new presenters and more new formats. The Late Late should have been put out of its misery long ago, and Tubridy is just a boring, jaded format. RTE's idea of creativity is to put Miriam in Tubridy's seat for the summer. We need some quality and originality.


 
Tonights Late Late is yet another testament to how bad its getting. Marty Morrisey is the latest RTE employee to be thrown on to save a few quid. Nonsense.


----------



## ninsaga (13 Mar 2009)

Eddie Hobbs added some value......likewise as did the inventors. Good music from those gospel singers. The rest was a yawn


----------



## Caveat (14 Mar 2009)

I'm sorry guys, but I'm honestly losing count of the amount of times I hear people give out about this tired old hopelessly protracted 'entertainment' show.  

I mean, aside from a small handful of revelatory moments, when is the last time it has ever been actually good?!

Just. Don't. Watch. It.

Ever.


----------



## Chocks away (14 Mar 2009)

Last night I tuned in to watch the Acapello choir (Shades) from Yale. I had seen them at a function earlier in the week and thought they were great. However I watched the whole show and I have to say that the entertainment content is stifled by the presenter. His gesticulations come across as being painfully practiced in an amateurish way in front of the bedroom mirror. And his almost drone-like speech would certainly not put me to sleep. Quite the opposite actually.


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2009)

csirl said:


> If TV3 etc can survive without a license fee, then so can RTE.
> 
> The license fee should be reduced and the money given directly to comreg to pay their expenditure on licensing TV stations, policing broadcasting, and commissioning any public service TV requirements (by tender) etc. etc.
> 
> RTE should also be sold off to the highest bidder.



For starters TV3 do get money from the licence fee. About 5% of it. They are then free to show whatever they want. RTE is bound to show certain percentages of home produced programmes, of documentaries etc which are a lot more expensive than imports and re runs. On top of that RTE has numerous choirs and orchestras that all cost money to run.  

Some of the licence fee also goes into a fund for Irish production companies.

I don't work for RTE I just studied communications hence my frustration when people think the licence fee goes in full to RTE tv and radio.


----------



## Chocks away (17 Mar 2009)

shesells said:


> For starters TV3 do get money from the licence fee. About 5% of it. They are then free to show whatever they want. RTE is bound to show certain percentages of home produced programmes, of documentaries etc which are a lot more expensive than imports and re runs. On top of that RTE has numerous choirs and orchestras that all cost money to run.
> 
> Some of the licence fee also goes into a fund for Irish production companies.
> 
> I don't work for RTE I just studied communications hence my frustration when people think the licence fee goes in full to RTE tv and radio.


Congratulations in advance shesells! The next post gets you into the k club for life.


----------



## sunrock (18 Mar 2009)

Watched the late late ..actually a repeat on tuesday at about 1am.
Now I know Pat Kenny hasn`t the charm of gaybo and he comes across as too nice.
I must say I thought the Marty Morrisey interview was very interesting.I never knew about the mans background ...son of irish emigrants in Bainbridge avenue in the Bronx.
I mean this is a real life story which alot of irish people can relate to and m.m. has definite talent in his sport commentary,knowledge and tact. Eddie hobbs was interesting too, even if we realise he is always reacting to public opinion and didn`t foresee the credit crunch.
Now a few weeks ago we had pete docherty a spaced out drug addict having a spaced out chat with pat kenny and a planted girl fan shouting in the audience
.Was that a waste of time or what.Just let him sing the song and forget the chat.


----------



## csirl (19 Mar 2009)

> has definite talent in his sport commentary,knowledge and tact.


 
Talent and RTE sports commentary shouldnt be used in the same sentence. Why do most RTE commentors have very annoying high pitched voices? Is getting castrated a job requirement?


----------

